# Need a Letter from Uber indicating I no longer work for Uber



## marinacuartas8 (Apr 24, 2019)

I don't drive for Uber but still appeared like I am still employed by Uber need a letter from Uber indicating I no longer work for Uber


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Get yourself deactivated


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

marinacuartas8 said:


> I don't drive for Uber but still appeared like I am still employed by Uber


You were never employed by Uber to begin with.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

You cant prove a negative.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

marinacuartas8 said:


> I don't drive for Uber but still appeared like I am still employed by Uber need a letter from Uber indicating I no longer work for Uber


If you were employed, you should have access to a HR contact. What job did you have with them? How was the office culture?


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Declineathon said:


> You cant prove a negative.


 Only Donald Trump has to prove a negative


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

marinacuartas8 said:


> I don't drive for Uber but still appeared like I am still employed by Uber need a letter from Uber indicating I no longer work for Uber


You never worked "for" Uber. You were self-employed and paid Uber to connect you with customers, provide insurance, etc.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

While I’m not sure why you need written documentation, go to the hub and ask that they close your account. Then if they can’t provide you with something written, take a screenshot showing your account is no longer active. 

if you ever need or desire to reactivate yourself you can VS them deactivating you would be more difficult.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

njn said:


> How was the office culture?


Too rapey.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

marinacuartas8 said:


> need a letter from Uber indicating I no longer work for Uber


Who is asking for a letter?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Who is asking for a letter?


My guess is his insurance company, getting ready to deny a claim.


----------



## SuperStar3000 (Jun 16, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> *You were never employed by Uber to begin with*.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Every time I’ve heard of this it’s an insurance company requesting this before dropping you or denying a claim.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

This letter sounds like it’s above Rohit’s pay grade to write.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

marinacuartas8 said:


> I don't drive for Uber but still appeared like I am still employed by Uber need a letter from Uber indicating I no longer work for Uber


Employed?


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Who is asking for a letter?


yea, I am dying to know too.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Dear Sir/Madam/Other :

This Person does not work for uber, please stop making fun of their job. 

Bye for Now, 

Uber Support


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

marinacuartas8 said:


> I don't drive for Uber but still appeared like I am still employed by Uber need a letter from Uber indicating I no longer work for Uber


You were never employed by Uber. You were never an employee of that company.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I have rideshare insurance. I was told that once I have it on my car if I want to take it off my car in the future because I decide to no longer use my car for rideshare I'd have to show I no longer do it. I asked how the heck I'm supposed to do that and they told me to show the app to them showing my car is no longer available for it. 

That makes no sense, because I could just take it off then put it back on, but I guess I'll see what happens down the road.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

marinacuartas8 said:


> I don't drive for Uber but still appeared like I am still employed by Uber need a letter from Uber indicating I no longer work for Uber


 the mistake you made was telling anyone you are employed by uber....because you weren't. You were self employed. What they need proof of is that you closed your business.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

marinacuartas8 said:


> I don't drive for Uber but still appeared like I am still employed by Uber need a letter from Uber indicating I no longer work for Uber


pay me $20 and I will come up with something.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> You never worked "for" Uber. You were self-employed and paid Uber to connect you with customers, provide insurance, etc.


Whatever you say.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

It could be the HR department at a new employer that has a "no moonlighting" policy.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Whatever you say.


That's what it is, in most of the U.S., on paper and legally, at least until a judge or state or fed labor dept. say otherwise.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

There are at least 7 or 8 questions / guesses on “Why the need for a letter?” and no sign of the OP. ??‍♀


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

marinacuartas8 said:


> ...need a letter from Uber...


Would you settle for a letter from Spain?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I have rideshare insurance. I was told that once I have it on my car if I want to take it off my car in the future because I decide to no longer use my car for rideshare I'd have to show I no longer do it. I asked how the heck I'm supposed to do that and they told me to show the app to them showing my car is no longer available for it.
> 
> That makes no sense, because I could just take it off then put it back on, but I guess I'll see what happens down the road.


Find another insurance company. The day that I stop driving for uber for good and my insurance company asks for proof, I am going to the next company.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

marinacuartas8 said:


> I don't drive for Uber but still appeared like I am still employed by Uber need a letter from Uber indicating I no longer work for Uber


You applied and Uber approved.
Two wrongs don't make a right!


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Go to the uber app, tap your picture, then tap help, then tap account and payment, then tap changing account settings, then tap I want to delete my account, fill out the form and then print the confirmation and there is your letter.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

marinacuartas8 said:


> I don't drive for Uber but still appeared like I am still employed by Uber need a letter from Uber indicating I no longer work for Uber


For?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

I wonder how many new members there are on here with a single post....
The technical nerd in me itches to extract logs and tabulate results


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> Find another insurance company. The day that I stop driving for uber for good and my insurance company asks for proof, I am going to the next company.


That's exactly what I would do as well.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

rideshareapphero said:


> Go to the uber app, tap your picture, then tap help, then tap account and payment, then tap changing account settings, then tap I want to delete my account, fill out the form and then print the confirmation and there is your letter.
> 
> View attachment 317698


Just the way that response is structured is more proof they have zero communication skills at that company.
Here's how I interpreted the response: "Oh you want to stop driving for us? Meh, who cares. Just fill this out."
Too funny how the best driver service Uber provides is helping you easily deactivate. Everything else you have to jump through hoops.
smh


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Is it that hard to collect unemployment from the state after quitting uber?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

njn said:


> Is it that hard to collect unemployment from the state after quitting uber?


Most states if you quit you dont get to collect unemployment, with few exceptions.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

njn said:


> Is it that hard to collect unemployment from the state after quitting uber?


Also, neither you nor Uber paid into it...


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I’m in the same situation. Its an insurance issue.
I have to prove them I deleted my account.
What I did is I deleted the car from my account and sent proof that I don’t have any cars driving for Uber. I’m planning to get the green light by Geico, and then re-adding the car.
Now, if I were to fully delete my account, can’t I get a new account again?

Does anyone know?


P.S.: please give useful answers. I know I don’t work “FOR” Uber, I’m self-employed, etc etc bla bla... you know what I mean...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Chorch said:


> I'm in the same situation. Its an insurance issue.
> I have to prove them I deleted my account.
> What I did is I deleted the car from my account and sent proof that I don't have any cars driving for Uber. I'm planning to get the green light by Geico, and then re-adding the car.


When something happens you'll be totally screwed.

Insurance fraud anyone?


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

New2This said:


> When something happens you'll be totally screwed.
> 
> Insurance fraud anyone?


Totally


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

New2This said:


> When something happens you'll be totally screwed.
> 
> Insurance fraud anyone?


So I don't have a choice? I don't understand... I can end up in prison? What??


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

Chorch said:


> So I don't have a choice? I don't understand... I can end up in prison? What??


I think anyone here would be out of their minds getting involved with you or what you're up to.
Not sure where you live, but maybe you can try to contact this person who was arrested by California Department of Insurance detectives and see if he has any tips.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Chorch said:


> So I don't have a choice? I don't understand... I can end up in prison? What??


Or just screwed financially for the rest of your life.

I assume you have a personal policy from GEICO. They won't let you Uber/Lyft on your personal policy and you don't want to pay for their ride-hailing policy. You're gonna tell them you're NOT doing Uber/Lyft. Then you start Ubering.

You're at a dead stop at a red light with a rider in the back. You get rearended by a drunk. There are injuries.

GEICO will NOT cover you (and could retroactively cancel your policy) because you lied and committed insurance fraud. James River (or whomever Uber's insurance company is) may not cover you because you didn't have insurance coverage. They or Uber will pay for the rider's injuries.

The drunk's insurance company may not pay because you shouldn't have been on the road with a rider in the first place.

If you have no assets you're judgement proof. If you have assets you're screwed.

Be a responsible adult and get the proper insurance coverage.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

New2This said:


> Or just screwed financially for the rest of your life.
> 
> I assume you have a personal policy from GEICO. They won't let you Uber/Lyft on your personal policy and you don't want to pay for their ride-hailing policy. You're gonna tell them you're NOT doing Uber/Lyft. Then you start Ubering.
> 
> ...


I am responsible. And I want to be covered by Geico. THEY don't let me...

Whatever... my life is already screwed anyways...


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

as far as i know, geico does not have rideshare insurance, just commercial policies. i had to change companies to get rideshare


----------

